# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 9: Khách Sạn, Nhà Nghĩ, Hotel

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 9: Khách Sạn, Nhà Nghĩ, Hotel*

*Chúng ta đã tìm hiểu ở các phần trước về ẩm thực, địa danh cảnh đẹp, những nơi ăn chơi, thư giản v.v.. Ở phần này tôi sẽ trang bị cho bạn kinh nghiệm về khách sạn ở Thái Lan để bạn có thể tìm 1 nơi nghĩ ngơi chất lượng và giá cả tốt nhất.
*




   Thái Lan có rất nhiều nhà ở trong mỗi khung giá. Luôn luôn kiểm tra phòng (đôi khi người chủ giới thiệu các phòng không phải tốt nhất hay giá rẻ đầu tiên) trước khi đồng ý một mức giá. Trong các cơ sở nhỏ cũng nên yêu cầu giá thỏa thuận bằng văn bản để tránh những vấn đề trong quá trình thuê phòng.

  Giá tốt nhất (giảm giá 30% -50%) cho chỗ ở có thể được tìm thấy trong mùa thấp điểm của Thái Lan, đó là trong tháng 5 đến tháng 8 vì nó cũng trùng với mùa gió mùa của khu vực. Mùa cao điểm là trong tháng 12 đến tháng 2.





_Hotel The Oriental - Bangkok_



   Các mức giá được liệt kê là trung bình cho đất nước, và thay đổi tùy thuộc vào khu vực và mùa. Nhỏ hơn thị xã thì không có các khách sạn hoặc khu nghỉ mát ưa thích, trong khi trên bãi biển đảo phổ biến, rất khó để tìm một cái giá rẻ hơn 300-400 baht/ngày cả trong mùa thấp điểm.
Nhà nghỉ thường là lựa chọn rẻ nhất, loại cơ bản có chi phí 100-200 baht cho mỗi phòng một đêm (100 hoặc ít hơn cho một giường dorm). Phòng có thể có 1 quạt, một nhà vệ sinh xí xổm (thường là dùng chung), vòi hoa sen (dùng chung hoặc ở phòng riêng) và không có nhiều thứ khác. Những nhà nghỉ tốt hơn, đặc biệt là ở các thị trấn với số lượng đáng kể khách nước ngoài, có tiện nghi hơn (nhà vệ sinh theo phong cách châu Âu, 24h có nước nóng tắm, phòng lớn hơn hoặc thậm chí cả ban công, miễn phí wi-fi internet, đôi khi truyền hình, dịch vụ phòng mỗi ngày, tủ lạnh) với giá cả trong phạm vi 200-500 baht. Điều này làm nó gần giống với khách sạn Thái Lan - Tuy nhiên, sự khác biệt là họ đang hướng tới các khách hàng phương Tây, và như vậy thường xuyên cung cấp các tour du lịch khác nhau (đôi khi quá cao), máy tính và / hoặc truy cập Internet trong phòng, hoặc thậm chí có nhà hàng ở tầng 1.

   Nếu bạn đang hài lòng với nhà khách là sự lựa chọn của bạn và kế hoạch ở lại đó một vài ngày (đặc biệt là trong mùa thấp điểm hoặc ở những nơi với các tùy chọn lưu trú phong phú như Chiang Mai) – hãy yêu cầu giảm giá, điều này có thể không phải xảy ra ở khắp mọi nơi, nhưng nếu khả năng đó xảy ra, hàng tuần bạn có thể có được giá ít hơn 25% hoặc hơn, và hàng tháng, tuy nó không phải là phổ biến nhưng sẽ là rẻ hơn hai lần trở lên. Thông thường, bạn sẽ phải trả tiền cho toàn bộ thời gian đã yêu cầu, nhưng lưu ý rằng nếu thay đổi một cái gì đó thì bạn phải kiểm tra sớm, hoàn trả tiền không phải là phong tục ở Thái Lan. Như vậy, nếu như khởi hành đi sớm hơn dự kiến (nhưng không đủ để trả tiền một tuần / tháng trước) - bạn nên thảo luận về các tùy chọn này với chủ sở hữu / người quản lý trước.

Hostels (Ký túc xá/nhà tập thể) không tiêu biểu ở Thái Lan. Lý do là đã có rất nhiều chỗ ở giá rẻ ở Thái Lan, và hostel không được nhiều người Thái biết đến, như vậy hoàn toàn theo định hướng phương Tây, giá cho một phòng riêng trong nhà khách gần như giống nhau, hoặc thậm chí rẻ hơn so với một giường trong hostel! Dù sao, nếu bạn vẫn muốn ở trong hostel, bạn có thể tìm thấy ở một số trong các thành phố lớn bằng cách tìm kiếm trên các trang web toàn cầu. Đừng mong đợi để tìm thấy chúng bằng cách đi bộ trên đường phố.





_The Peninsula ở Bangkok_



   Khách sạn Thái Lan có giá bắt đầu khoảng 200 baht lên đến khoảng 800 baht. Mức giá tầm trên sẽ có đầy đủ điều hòa không khí, thấp hơn sẽ không có. Sự khác biệt chính là với một phòng khách sạn bạn sẽ có phòng tắm riêng, khăn trải giường và khăn tắm, và có thể có vòi hoa sen cùng nước nóng. Các khách hàng chủ yếu là người Thái. TV có sẵn ngoại trừ những tầm giá thấp nhất, truy cập Internet mặc dù ít có khả năng hơn so với tại những nhà khách, và thậm chí rất ít khi được miễn phí hoặc có sẵn ngay trong phòng.

   Khách sạn du lịch nói chung là khoảng 1.000 baht và cung cấp những dịch vụ cơ bản cho một kỳ nghỉ ở bãi biển: hồ bơi, dịch vụ phòng và truyền hình.

   Khách sạn nhỏ, thường có giá 2.000 baht và hơn, mọc lên như nấm trong những năm qua, họ cung cấp một số phòng giới hạn (10 hoặc ít hơn) và nhiều dịch vụ cá nhân. Những khách sạn này có thể là tuyệt vời, nhiều kiểu chất lượng, vì vậy nên nghiên cứu kĩ.

   Khách sạn sang trọng và thương gia, thường có giá 4000 baht và hơn, cung cấp mọi tiện nghi hiện đại, và phần lớn cũng giống như khách sạn ở bất cứ nơi nào khác trên thế giới. Một số khách sạn, đặc biệt như ở Bangkok có The Oriental, Sukhothai và The Peninsula là một trong những khách sạn tốt nhất thế giới. Các khu nghỉ mát sang trọng nhất cũng được xếp vào loại giá cả này, với một số vô cùng tốt thì giá có thể gấp lên 10 hoặc 100 lần.

-------------------------
_Anywhere you want to be_





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------

